# Mites in bud.



## KADE (Sep 9, 2006)

So, I have a lil infestation of spidermites.. not too big, I need a good cleaning/repainting in my growroom neways. Anyways, once I saw them I cut the plants down.. all of em. They were only a few days to being done anyways, so not that big of a deal, however.. a couple plants got em pretty bad. I can get most of them off the plants and bud n all that but it takes a lot longer then trimming the leaves off.

If I trim the bud all up, will the spidermites f off after a while? or will they continue to live off the bud juices?  If the bud is dried out... more then you'd normally want would they leave it? because there are less juices?

Just trying to think of new ways to win the war. I can't see dry leaves/bud being too benificial to them...   opinions/thoughts?


----------



## monkey (Sep 9, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> So, I have a lil infestation of spidermites.. not too big, I need a good cleaning/repainting in my growroom neways. Anyways, once I saw them I cut the plants down.. all of em. They were only a few days to being done anyways, so not that big of a deal, however.. a couple plants got em pretty bad. I can get most of them off the plants and bud n all that but it takes a lot longer then trimming the leaves off.
> 
> If I trim the bud all up, will the spidermites f off after a while? or will they continue to live off the bud juices? If the bud is dried out... more then you'd normally want would they leave it? because there are less juices?
> 
> Just trying to think of new ways to win the war. I can't see dry leaves/bud being too benificial to them... opinions/thoughts?


mites can live in bud up to 2 weeks..also are u using air in from outside..is it filtered..this could be your problem?i recently got a very good filter for my in let cost me 50£..those mites ain't got a chance!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 10, 2006)

*Whats up KADE. I read somewhere that if you stick your bud in the freezer for a few hours it will kill off all the mites left on the bud. If i'm wrong someone please jump in and correct me. *


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2006)

KADE..a cple yrs back, AFOAF harvested a mite infested crop. He found that the mites wanted to migrate once the plant was clipped. He hung the buds with double-sided tape(sticky on both sides) wrapped around the base(top) of the stem. The mites were collected on the tape when they tried to leave. He didn't get them all, but a good portion of them.


----------



## KADE (Sep 10, 2006)

I was worried about intake screening a while back... but the intake is ~20 above the ground... no trees around the building at all... I'd love to see a filter that can stop these from walking through... the adults maybe.. but the first stage larve or whatever... they are sooooo small it isn't fit... they walk slow as hell too.. i dont think they could walk to the intake and then through all my piping to get to the plants w/o dieing... I might be wrong. I let my father tend to the plants for a couple days... and he has been working on digging/pouring a house foundation.. perhaps he got some on him. When I came back from my 3 day trip I found them.

Freezing I hear doesn't do nething, they hibernate. 

For the hell of it... I clipped the worst buds/branches off... and put them in a airtight jar... see if they need air to breathe.. 
Also for the hell of it.. i trimmed up a few buds and sat them on white paper (so i could see the mites better)  came back in a few hours and they were walking all over the paper.. so you might be right about migrating... I'm gonna get out some 3M double sided and see what i can do... i think when I use this room again I'm going to tanglefoot around my water piping... and also try it on the base of one of the plants stems... see if they die from it or not. It is the only thing that we can use to keep ants from getting in the house in Canada.... all the other stuff doesn't work... so should work on lil mites...

Also debating putting the branches under water... drying time will lengthen tho i'm sure.

Any other ideas?  I'm open to suggestions... might as well see if we can't find a good cure for them!


----------



## KADE (Sep 10, 2006)

Monkey - what type of filter do you have? For these mites it would need to be EXTREMELY small..... I have furnace/carbon filters in intake/exhaust rite now... But I know they could get through the filters I have now w/ a lil determination.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

go for a water-cure Kade, submerge your buds in luke warm water for 7 straight days, stirring the buds may quicken the process.
change the water daily and then dry as usual.
once they`re dry it`s smoke time.
you can also give nutes right up to harvest,as the water-cure will disolve all that crap. THC is not water soluble, so it won`t destroy the potency-infact it is said to increase potency by 1/3.
those mites will eat their way through your buds until there`s no moisture left in them. leaving a crumbling mess in their wake, i speak from personal experience.
good luck dude.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 19, 2007)

.





> If I trim the bud all up, will the spidermites f off after a while? or will they continue to live off the bud juices? If the bud is dried out... more then you'd normally want would they leave it? because there are less juices?


good question it all depends everyone has there own opinions.but i know ive checked lots of diffrent weed from the clubs to mexican,and found mites in all of it not all the time but once in a while,so if u want check your bud time to time to see what your smoking lol.


> mites can live in bud up to 2 weeks..also are u using air in from outside..is it filtered..this could be your problem?i recently got a very good filter for my in let cost me 50£..those mites ain't got a chance!


or even longer,we all have smoked mites we dont prefer to but what u dont know is there dont hurt you lol,i understand y there so bad we want to grow the perfect plants,atleast when growing your self u know what your smoking whether it be ferts mites aphids,and anything else.plants look good anyways hope u have better luck nextime.lets us know how it smokes .


----------

